# Anabright pretreat stains



## Clueless Joe (Feb 12, 2008)

We just printed about 35 lime green shirts. We pretreated with Anabright. Some of the shirts have stains from the pretreat. Is there anyway to get these stains out? HELP


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Clueless Joe said:


> We just printed about 35 lime green shirts. We pretreated with Anabright. Some of the shirts have stains from the pretreat. Is there anyway to get these stains out? HELP


Joe, Medium toned shirts can be a challenge. Diluting the pretreatment with distilled water can help. Also being very careful to treat the entire shirt or side of shirt and feathering the preteat area might help. Unfortunately I've never found a way to actually remove a stain once it's in there and if anyone has any tips, I've got a box full. Also joe, If you do air dry, keep out of direct sunlight, as the pretreatment can "yellow", causing staining


----------



## VampieOodles (Oct 5, 2009)

We have a few ourselves. Just wondering if the belquette pretreatment for lighter shirts is better. Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

I've used the Gildan Lime and had good results. One common problem is using too much pretreatment, so try backing off a little and see if that helps. Like Ian said, feather the edges. I do this by releasing the trigger of the sprayer when I get to the edge, and then squeezing again to start the next layer of spray. Just like if you were painting a wall with a spray can. You wouldn't hold the nozzle down while going back and forth. Also, I use my squeegee to feather out the spray.

After heat pressing their isn't anything I've found that removes the stain. But if you air dry, and still have a stain, take a warm washcloth and rub it on the edges of your stain. It's tedious, but it has helped to lessen the stain look.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Another thing you can try to do is mist the shirt with distilled water before applying the pretreatment. Some people prefer this instead of diluting the pretreatment for bright colored garments.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Clueless Joe said:


> We just printed about 35 lime green shirts. We pretreated with Anabright. Some of the shirts have stains from the pretreat. Is there anyway to get these stains out? HELP




Instead of using the standard white pretreatment you might want to try EZ FastBright Pretreatment when you print white ink on light colored shirts such as lime green. It was specially formulated for use on light colored garments and to avoid issues like you're describing. We have some very large fullfillment houses using it exclusively for their light shirt white ink printing.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I had this issue not too long ago with an order of 50 light red shirts. 

I used the EZ FastBright Pretreatment and was still getting a stain around the print. What I ended up doing was using the distilled water. I sprayed the water along the edges of the shirt about 2 inches wide then applied the pretreatment. After putting on the pretreatment I used a paint brush to even it out. It eliminated the stain.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The pre-treatment currently being manufactured by the largest white ink manufacturer should not stain shirts and certainly not yellow in the sun. All bets are off on red shirts as the dye in them is very reactive to almost anything. You may want to try some standard white ink pre-treatment from another source or two to see if your problem goes away.


----------

